# Scott 2010 BB halp



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

So, I'm looking at a Scott CR1 elite frame that has an integrated "Sram GXP" BB.

I already own a bike with an older Truvativ external GXP Rouleur crankset & BB.

My question is, will my existing Truvativ crankset fit the new frame & BB?

thanks for any halp


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

What is your older bike? The Scott has a English 68 BB, if your truvativ is that, then you are ok. Call Scott to double check. I called them twice last week and they were great
800-292-5874 (Bike)


----------

